# My display at SARATOGA show



## Diggin4Togas (Jun 2, 2013)

Thought I would share a few pics of my bottle display I did at the show.  I should have requested 4 tables because I ran out of space, so this is just a portion of my collection.

 Randy


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jun 2, 2013)

1


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jun 2, 2013)

2


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jun 2, 2013)

3


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jun 2, 2013)

4


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jun 2, 2013)

5


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jun 2, 2013)

6


----------



## sandchip (Jun 2, 2013)

That's awesome, man.  Wish I could've seen them in person.  You know, the guy that makes you nervous leaning across the rope trying to see 'em up close.


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jun 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> That's awesome, man.  Wish I could've seen them in person.  You know, the guy that makes you nervous leaning across the rope trying to see 'em up close.


 Thanks Jimbo, Actually a guy steped over the rope and picked up a very expensive bottle. I was not happy


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Diggin4Togas
> 
> 4


 
 Ohhh Ahhhhhhhh  look at the pretty colors !  []


----------



## sandchip (Jun 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Diggin4Togas
> Thanks Jimbo, Actually a guy steped over the rope and picked up a very expensive bottle. I was not happy


 
 Hell, I don't blame you.  That really is "crossing the line".


----------



## ScottBSA (Jun 2, 2013)

That is a terrific display.  I love the back lit boxes.
 Scott


----------



## epackage (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks great Randy...


----------



## aafm (Jun 3, 2013)

Simply wanderfull !!
 Congratulations.
 YouÂ´ve got a good stuff.
 Have no words yet; congratulations again.


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks to evryone for your replies, I had a good time.
 Thanks for looking, Randy


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 5, 2013)

You weren't talking about me were you Randy??? lol


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 6, 2013)

Very awesome Randy! Congrats.  Job well done Sir, nice display.

 PD


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jun 7, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  CazDigger
> 
> You weren't talking about me were you Randy??? lol


 No not you Mark, [] Some guy wanted to see if my CARPENTER COBB KNICKERBOCKER SODA WATER was iron pontilled?


----------



## Diggin4Togas (Jun 7, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> Very awesome Randy! Congrats.  Job well done Sir, nice display.
> 
> PD


 Thanks Penn, I appreciate the compliment.
 Randy


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 7, 2013)

Great display. and i appreciate your extended post on toga's.  Thanks for showing so many great pictures of them.  
 RED Matthews


----------

